# cooking time bacon



## loppy (Aug 1, 2014)

Starting tomorrow on bacon how and the temp to smoke and cook it thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 1, 2014)

I use Bearcarver's guide. Makes for the best bacon I've ever had.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 1, 2014)

loppy said:


> Starting tomorrow on bacon how and the temp to smoke and cook it thanks


Have you cured it? Belly or Canadian?


----------



## loppy (Aug 1, 2014)

Belly 7days in brine will dry and clean tonight . Have masterbuilt xl


----------



## mfreel (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer cold smoking for 16 hours.  When I take it out, I immediately wrap it in plastic wrap and put it in the fridge for 3 days.  After that, I put it in the freezer for a few hours to slice.  I don't have the greatest slicer, so firming it up helps with the slicing.  I vacuum seal in about 1 lb packages.

Good luck.  Post some pics and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## loppy (Aug 10, 2014)




----------

